

Is the honeymoon over for Blippy? - audiomicro
http://ryanborn.net/is-the-honeymoon-over-for-blippy-pud-perhaps-its-time-to-buy-some-new-users/
Blippy's traffic has diminished to unimpressive levels over the past 3 months since the privacy leak scandal.  Author predicts a massive paid and viral marketing campaign is coming.
======
pedalpete
I think calling Blippy the 'darling of silicon valley' is giving them way too
much credit. They had a ton of publicity likely due to the huge rounds they
were raising, and the controversy of the product - before even the controversy
of their security flaw.

At the same time, isn't almost all of the service conducted via mobile apps,
so the traffic likely wouldn't show up on Compete anyway (I could be wrong on
that, somebody please correct me if I am).

------
minalecs
I think this is one of those products that investors, and companies love, but
from consumer point of view adds very little benefit. May even hurt some
consumers by exposing credit card numbers.

